# post a pic of......



## imaginarydiva21 (Nov 29, 2013)

OK so i had a an idea for game the person above says what they want to see and then the person who reply's has to a post a pic of that.....
OK:bounce: so i will start a easy one ....

i want to see a cat in a Christmas hat


----------



## luvmybhm (May 11, 2014)

thought i would revive this one....

seriously...this this not adorkable?

View attachment 114481


i wanna see a baby making a goofy face...


----------



## dharmabean (May 11, 2014)

I wanna see a picture of an elephant and human hugging.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 11, 2014)

Here's the baby elephant and human hugging! :happy: 

I want to see a field of sunflowers...


----------



## swamptoad (May 12, 2014)

View attachment sunflowers-fukushima-537x339.jpg



I want to see an optical illusion of an animal!


----------



## Snow Angel (May 12, 2014)

I would like to see a bear in a tree please?


----------



## dharmabean (May 12, 2014)

I want to see a birthday cake with stars on it.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 12, 2014)

I want to see a picture of Winnie the Pooh with all of his friends :happy:


----------



## ODFFA (May 12, 2014)

Best request ever! So happy to oblige....






I've always wanted to see a pic of Jorge Garcia in a shirt with a big-ass Hurley logo on it...... but from experience I know that this is a devastatingly frustrating hunt, so I shall lower my standards. 

Since I can never decide who my favourite bear is between Pooh and Paddington, let's have a pic of him here too :happy:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 12, 2014)

A flower for you! :happy:

I would like to see some baby panda bears!


----------



## dharmabean (May 12, 2014)

I want to see a picture of a plus sized wonder woman cartoon!!


----------



## ~nai'a~ (May 12, 2014)

I would like to see a dolphin swimming in the moonlight...:happy: 

View attachment Plus-size Wonder Woman.jpg


----------



## ~nai'a~ (May 12, 2014)

Hum..... Forgot one of the images... Yes I'm double posting!  Hope it's ok! 

Thought it was worth it! This plus size Wonder Women is really wonderful!

Ah yes! I still would like to see a dolphin swimming in the moonlight! :happy: 

View attachment WW.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (May 12, 2014)

Surprise me... Something radical and geekery.


----------



## swamptoad (May 13, 2014)

View attachment Abstract-Star-Wars-Art.jpg



I want to see a picture of an animal in pointillism.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 13, 2014)

I'd like to see something by Van Gogh, please.


----------



## lille (May 13, 2014)

I'd like to see a happy hedgehog.


----------



## ODFFA (May 13, 2014)

Couldn't choose which one, so you get two happy hedgehogs!










Next poster, I'd like to see a pic of a modern-day celeb you actually really admire


----------



## smithnwesson (May 13, 2014)

I want to see a really happy dog.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 13, 2014)

How about 2 happy dogs for you! 

I want to see a sexy picture of Robert Pattinson :smitten:


----------



## dharmabean (May 13, 2014)

It's really hard to find a "sexy" picture of him, because he just doesn't look sexy to me... so here's a random one. (He's just too white, scrawny and odd to me.)







I would LOVE to see a picture of your favorite Klimt painting.


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 13, 2014)

I want to see a picture of your favorite bearded hot guy


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 13, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> It's really hard to find a "sexy" picture of him, because he just doesn't look sexy to me... so here's a random one. (He's just too white, scrawny and odd to me.)



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! :bow: :smitten:


----------



## dharmabean (May 14, 2014)

Oooo favorite Bearded Hot Guy..






But in all seriousness... I have a weird connection with dwarves. So, along those lines, post a picture of your favorite Dwarf (Hobbit, LOTR, D&D, WoW.. not like Snow White)


----------



## dharmabean (May 14, 2014)

In all reality, I'm in love with Nick Frost - Bearded Nick Frost from Comic Con... yum.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 14, 2014)

I don't really consider him a dwarf, but he is my favorite little person!!! 

I want to see a couple in love :wubu:


----------



## dharmabean (May 14, 2014)

so... i wanted to do a real photo, not a staged stock photo. I took this in Seattle a few years ago. I loved watching this couple.






I want to see a black and white elderly person picture.


----------



## CPProp (May 14, 2014)

Old person and old picture.


I want to see a P51b razor back mustang


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 14, 2014)

I hope this is what you wanted to see... 

I want to see something pink.


----------



## ~nai'a~ (May 15, 2014)

Loooooooove and want these pink boots! :smitten:

I'd like to see a sculpture by Rodin... 

View attachment pink boot.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (May 15, 2014)

Lilac and Lavender are blooming right now. They're so beautiful, but I'm so allergic to both. I'd love to see an awesome picture of one or the other.


----------



## Snow Angel (May 15, 2014)

I would like to see a wild horse on an open range


----------



## luvmybhm (May 15, 2014)

here ya go...

View attachment 114544


want to see something deco...


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2014)

I want to see a picture of your favorite "The Wizard of Oz" character


----------



## Snow Angel (May 17, 2014)

I want to see a pic of a rainbow.


----------



## dharmabean (May 17, 2014)

I took this photo, pardon the rain drops






Picture of your favorite candy.


----------



## luvmybhm (May 17, 2014)

soo good. 

View attachment 114588


i wanna see a pic of a funny t-shirt


----------



## swamptoad (May 18, 2014)

I want to see a picture that is reminiscent of 80's nostalgia.


----------



## dharmabean (May 18, 2014)

Picture of your favorite book?


----------



## FreeThinker (May 18, 2014)

How about a picture of your favorite Orson Welles character?


----------



## dharmabean (May 18, 2014)

LOL!!







Post a picture of your favorite comic book character.


----------



## AuntHen (May 18, 2014)

I would like to see an awesome painting of a beautiful fantasy world


----------



## Snow Angel (May 19, 2014)

I would like to see a dog on a tractor.


----------



## smithnwesson (May 19, 2014)

I'd like to see a still from your favorite movie.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 19, 2014)

I want to see a photo of your favorite food.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 19, 2014)

I could eat pizza every day!! 

I'd like to see a pic of someone you love...


----------



## dharmabean (May 19, 2014)

This is my grandfather; William Fae Bennett. 

He was called "Walloping Willy" in the military. I miss him every single waking day of my life. 







Post a picture of the celebrity you can't stand the most.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 19, 2014)

UGH! SO easy...

I want to see a picture of someone you admire...celebrity or person you know.


----------



## dharmabean (May 20, 2014)

Such a huge fan of this woman. Sexual being in an era where it was really unheard of for a women to enjoy her gender, sexuality, body...







Post a picture of your first pet / or a picture of an animal that closely matches your first pet.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 20, 2014)

"Susie" was my first dog...she was a white toy poodle and I loved her to pieces. This isn't her, but it sure looks like her. 

Post a pic of your favorite cartoon character.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (May 20, 2014)

i am so happy this post has taken off 






Got to love a bit of Disney hehe

i want to see a picture of your favourite tv show


----------



## Oona (May 20, 2014)

Even though I've seen it all, I love Dexter!







I want to see a picture of your favorite hobby/pass-time.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 20, 2014)

Photography is my passion...

Show me something that makes you sad.


----------



## dharmabean (May 20, 2014)

I have a hard time even posting this. Neglected and abused animals just make me ill, sad, depressed.






Post something that makes you totally, completely elated.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 20, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> I have a hard time even posting this. Neglected and abused animals just make me ill, sad, depressed.



Awww...I know how you feel. I can't even look at pictures like that. Breaks my heart!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (May 20, 2014)

my doggy makes me feel elated 

post a picture of a celebrity in fancy dress as a duck


----------



## luvmybhm (May 20, 2014)

elton john as donald duck...

View attachment 114648


show me some crazy shoes


----------



## HottiMegan (May 20, 2014)

I saw shoes like this in a fetish store and they sure are crazy. Not for walking in, obviously.





Show me a picture of the cutest animal you've seen.


----------



## smithnwesson (May 20, 2014)

My dog as a pup with her mama:






Show me a photo that you've taken that you're really proud of.


----------



## dharmabean (May 21, 2014)

Post a picture of your favorite hobby/activity.


----------



## luvmybhm (May 21, 2014)

well, i can't post a pic of my activity :blush:

but i do like to garden...i put in 5 double knock out roses in my yard along the side of my house. they are blooming! 

this pic is not my yard, but gives you an idea of what that type of rose looks like

View attachment 114681





show me a picture of your favorite movie star of all time


----------



## HottiMegan (May 21, 2014)

Swoon!






Post a picture of your favorite fictional character


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2014)

post a picture of a really cool optical illusion


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 22, 2014)

I always thought this was cool...I'm easily entertained though...

Post a picture of something that scares you.


----------



## Snow Angel (May 22, 2014)

post a pic of your favorite place to be like beach, home ect.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 22, 2014)

In a log cabin in the woods!

Post a pic of something that scares you...


----------



## smithnwesson (May 22, 2014)

Who is your favorite writer of fiction?


----------



## Dromond (May 22, 2014)

Post a picture of something that matters to you. Anything, any subject.


----------



## dharmabean (May 22, 2014)

Special Olympics





Post a picture of some kind of volunteer work you've participated in.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 23, 2014)

I volunteer at an animal shelter.

Who is your favorite villain of all times?


----------



## luvmybhm (May 23, 2014)

View attachment 114706



show me your favorite superhero!


----------



## dharmabean (May 23, 2014)

Post a picture of the food you hate the most.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 23, 2014)

Nothing makes me gag more than these.. They also smell like farts while growing. 





Show me a photo of your favorite summertime activity.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 23, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> Show me a photo of your favorite summertime activity.









Post a pic of the most annoying sitcom character you can think of.


----------



## dharmabean (May 23, 2014)

I hate everything about this character. I hate everything this character represents and embodies. 







Post a pic your favorite reality TV show.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 24, 2014)

I'm a sucker for reality shows...

Post a pic of your favorite talk show host...past or present


----------



## FreeThinker (May 24, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I'm a sucker for reality shows...
> 
> Post a pic of your favorite talk show host...past or present



*Jian Gomeshi*, drummer for the now-disbanded Moxy Früvous, hosts *Q*, on CBC Radio, and had a memorable interview with Billy Bob Thornton.







Post a pic of the worst car you've owned.


----------



## dharmabean (May 24, 2014)

2001 VW Beetle. I LOVED THIS CAR... I did not love the costs in maintaining it. Such an expensive brand.






Post a picture of your dream car.


----------



## Dromond (May 25, 2014)

Sexy!





Post a pic of your favorite sci fi space ship!


----------



## dharmabean (May 25, 2014)

Red Dwarf!!!






Post a picture of your most favorite famous alien.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 25, 2014)

Post a photo of your favorite cartoon.


----------



## luvmybhm (May 26, 2014)

i used to watch this when it was on tv and now catch it where i can online. was such a good show

View attachment 114754



show me your favorite christmas movie 
(it is getting hot here again this week...trying to think cool thoughts)


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 26, 2014)

The Ultimate Christmas movie...in my opinion 

Show me a picture of the sexiest celebrity...in your opinion :happy:


----------



## dharmabean (May 26, 2014)

OMG .. I have so many... But if I had to make a choice ... for one night of talk, touch, and tantalizing times..







Post a picture of your same sex crush...


----------



## Dromond (May 27, 2014)

I'll cop to this:






Post a pic of your anti-crush. The person who makes you go "EW."


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 27, 2014)

It's gotta be the Beibs...Eeeeewww!

Post a pic of someone living or dead that you would want to have dinner with.


----------



## luvmybhm (May 27, 2014)

my first choice was my great grandmother...she died when i was very young, but i heard she was an amazing person. i wish i could have sat and talked with her.

nonetheless...i chose seth mcfarlane. up until recently he would have been my 'ew' choice, as i don't enjoy any of the fox shows he does...but anyone who brings cosmos back has to have more to him than he lets on...i would want to know the more....

View attachment 114762


----------



## AuntHen (May 27, 2014)

Ok, she didn't leave a new request, so I will... post a pic of something that looks disgusting under a microscope. So, yes, a microscopic pic...


----------



## smithnwesson (May 27, 2014)

This should do nicely, it's a photo of a bed bug from a scanning electron microscope of some sort. 






Post a photo of your favorite city.


----------



## dharmabean (May 27, 2014)

Oh.. this is easy!!






Post a picture of the city you wish you lived in.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 28, 2014)

Chicago.. one of my favorites.. plus it's close to my parents.. i miss them so much! I also miss the midwest.. my Californian husband makes fun of my midwestern accent..





Post a picture of something/place you really want to visit.


----------



## Dromond (May 28, 2014)

Australia! All of it. Every part.






Kicking it to the next person: a pic of where you really want to visit.


----------



## dharmabean (May 28, 2014)

Greece.






Post a picture of someplace you've been, but will never return to/couldn't stand.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 29, 2014)

I don't know why but Nebraska was the worst state to drive through on the way from California to Missouri. 





post a pic of your least favorite fictional character


----------



## dharmabean (May 29, 2014)

Take your pick





Post a picture of your favorite band concert poster.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 29, 2014)

Led Zeppelin's Stairway to Heaven!

Post a pic of your favorite insect...


----------



## Dromond (May 30, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Post a pic of your favorite insect...



404: Answer Not Found




(I hate all insects)

Post a pic of your favorite food.


----------



## dharmabean (May 30, 2014)

Post a picture of your favorite drink..


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 30, 2014)

Oooh that's a toughie! Hmmmmmmm...ok, got it!

Post a pic of something you want to learn how to do...


----------



## Snow Angel (May 30, 2014)

I want to learn how to play.

post a pic of your favorite subject when you were in school.


----------



## dharmabean (May 30, 2014)

Post a pic of your worst subject in school.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 30, 2014)

PE! Unless it was basketball, weight lifting or swimming, i wanted nothing to do with it. That and most of the teachers were evil. I had two coaches that i adored and they were cool. There was one evil woman that had it out for me and my fatness. My friends and i just called her the evil bitch. 






Post a picture of your favorite genre of book.


----------



## luvmybhm (May 30, 2014)

i know this is not what you were expecting...but it actually is cookbooks. love them! have dozens that cover a broad range of foods/titles. this is my go to. the old betty crocker. the really old ones are like gold and hard to find used for a decent price. i love that i can go into a book and get all sorts of ideas to make dinner a little less boring


show me a picture of something you thought was visually interesting in a weird way


----------



## dharmabean (May 30, 2014)

Macro Photography





Post a picture of your favorite artist.


----------



## smithnwesson (May 30, 2014)

Edvard Munch. He was as crazy as a shithouse rat, but then so am I. 






The Virginia Museum did a showing of his sketches a long time ago here in Richmond, and it kinda opened up a whole new universe for me.

Post a picture of your favorite music classical composer.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2014)

Johann Sebastian Bach






post a picture of your favorite modern day musician or band!


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 5, 2014)

Post a picture of your favorite Shakespeare play, sonnet, piece of work..


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2014)

post a pic of the ugliest pair of shoes on the planet or just some shoes that you think look ugly and would never wear.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 6, 2014)

i have no idea what they were thinking...

View attachment 114894


post a pic of cute old people...


----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 7, 2014)

post a pic of a place you would like to visit.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 7, 2014)

*Iceland*


post a pic of one of your favorite books


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 7, 2014)

Post a picture of a childhood toy you remember the most.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 8, 2014)

my mom hated this game because between all the kids taking turns it would go for like an hour or so at a time...beep...beep...beep,beep....beep,beep..

View attachment 114915


show me a picture of your favorite flower


----------



## Dromond (Jun 8, 2014)

Post a pic of your favorite animal.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jun 8, 2014)

PANDAS! 

Post a pic of something that makes you smile.


----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 8, 2014)

My husband Jeff makes me smile, love you Swamptoad:wubu::kiss2:


post a pic of a rabbit.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh loooooooooook ... I caught bait .. hehehehe


Love you too babe! :wubu:


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 9, 2014)

swamptoad said:


> Oh loooooooooook ... I caught bait .. hehehehe
> Love you too babe! :wubu:





Snow Angel said:


> My husband Jeff makes me smile, love you Swamptoad:wubu::kiss2ost a pic of a rabbit.



: hork : find a room! 







Post a picture of something you're allergic to (if you are, if not post a picture of something you really dislike)


----------



## Dromond (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm horribly allergic to these:





Post a pic of the most ridiculous thing you can think of.


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 9, 2014)

There's a WHOLE website dedicated to "Tom Selleck Waterfall Sandwiches".







What was your favorite era of batman? (costume, design, nipples, no nipples, etc)


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 10, 2014)

best batman show ever...Batman-The Animated Series! Good art, great stories, Mark Hamill as Joker...just dark enough to be edgy...old school feeling. Back to his detective roots.

View attachment 114939


I am getting over the fact that Cosmos ended. :really sad: Show me a beautiful picture of outer space.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 10, 2014)

The Andromeda galaxy from NASA's web site: (They've got enough photos to keep you busy for the rest of your life.)







Show me a pic of your favorite movie actress.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 11, 2014)

Post a pic of your favorite movie actor.


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 11, 2014)

Michael Raymond James ... Just one of my favs.





Post your hero/icon from childhood.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2014)

*Bon Jovi*







post an up close picture of an insect


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jun 13, 2014)

Close-up of a butterfly

Post of pic of your favorite movie


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 13, 2014)

shawshank redemption! awesome flick!

View attachment 114985


show me an interesting tourist attraction from your hometown


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jun 14, 2014)

Just having moved to Arkansas, I don't know of any great places yet, but in Pennsylvania we always stayed at The Fulton Steamboat Hotel & Restaurant. Very classy and elegant, yet fun for the whole family!

Post of picture of something that reminds you of your childhood.


----------



## kizzylove (Jun 16, 2014)

I want to see a rabbit and a cat cuddling 

View attachment cotton.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 16, 2014)

Post a pic showing me what you did yesterday!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 16, 2014)

:eat2:

Show me a really cool weather picture.


----------



## kizzylove (Jun 17, 2014)

Show me a pic of a Field of Tulips 

View attachment dust storm2.jpg


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 18, 2014)

they look so pretty all gathered up like that...

View attachment 115070


show me a picture of some place you would like to be right now


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 18, 2014)

Post a picture of your dinner, or a picture similar to what you ate for dinner.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 19, 2014)

(awesome thread!!!!)

View attachment l.jpg



one flamingo in a top hat, please!


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 19, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKPMk5_gStk[/ame]
Provided at no extra charge. 

I'd like to see a perfectly cooked rib-eye.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jun 19, 2014)

I want to see a pic of an awesome banana split!


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 19, 2014)

gosh...now i want ice cream!!! 

View attachment 115094


show me a picture of something fun and crafty you saw on pintrest or online


----------



## kizzylove (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm thinking of doing this for my 4th of July decoration, 
Show me a pic of a colorful parrot 

View attachment 285ccf6c8eb7a07c40d8d6fb80824a4e.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Jun 21, 2014)

Show me a picture of a funny cup or mug.


----------



## kizzylove (Jun 23, 2014)

show me a pic of an exotic snake 

View attachment Funny-Good-Morning-Grumpy-Cat-7.jpg


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 24, 2014)

View attachment 115208


show me a picture of somewhere high up where they are taking a picture facing down...


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 25, 2014)

Picture from inside of the body.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 25, 2014)

Inside of a vein:

View attachment 115210


Show me a picture of an old Vaudeville routine.


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 25, 2014)

Post a picture of a speakeasy.


----------



## kizzylove (Jun 25, 2014)

post a pic of an old European palace 

View attachment bb.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 25, 2014)

*Post a picture of your favorite horror villain.*


----------



## Saisha (Jun 27, 2014)

Show me a picture of a surfer in the water.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 1, 2014)

Show me a funny picture of a baby.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 1, 2014)

smithnwesson said:


> Show me a funny picture of a baby.



Great pic! 






Show me a picture of a sextant.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 1, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Show me a picture of a sextant.



A badass sextant.





Show me a picture of a beautiful landscape.


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 1, 2014)

My Picture: 





Show me a beautiful butterfly.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 1, 2014)

I was sorely tempted to post a pic of a butterfly pork chop, but I restrained myself. Here is a peacock butterfly instead.





I want to see a picture of a fearsome military aircraft.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 1, 2014)

View attachment 115333


Show me a picture of a pantomime


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 10, 2014)

You should never shoot a mime because...wait for it...drum-roll...a mime is a terrible thing to waste. 

Show me a really cool photo of a poodle.


----------



## veggieforever (Jul 12, 2014)

*Show me a horror cliché.* 

View attachment poodle octo.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 12, 2014)

Helpless female victim





Show me a classic summer bbq / picnic spread


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Aug 5, 2014)

picture from the wizard of oz


----------



## Deven (Aug 5, 2014)

The Wizard of Oz






Show me a picture of your favorite band.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Aug 5, 2014)

Show me a cool picture of some underwater ruins. 

View attachment d5351d880b6175a75d23e2ee19cb2a05-640x360.jpg


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 5, 2015)

show me a picture of a monkey and dog together. 

View attachment images (3).jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2015)

post a pic of your favorite cartoon character from your childhood

View attachment Monkey_2037f1_1984763.jpg


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 5, 2015)

post a picture of a double rainbow that you took. 

View attachment download.jpg


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 12, 2015)

You have to look close but there is a double rainbow.


post a pic of a bear and cat together. 

View attachment 296710_2187324241626_1382110632_n.jpg


----------



## mulrooney13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Show me a picture of a your favorite holiday 

View attachment bearcat.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 15, 2015)

Please post a pic of a very delicious looking bacon sandwich


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 16, 2015)

show me a picture of you and your betterhalf. 

View attachment BLT.jpg


----------



## bellybob (Dec 17, 2015)

Dromond said:


> I was sorely tempted to post a pic of a butterfly pork chop, but I restrained myself.


 

I bet the pork chop would taste better....:eat2:


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 20, 2015)

Show me a picture of what you hope you're getting for Christmas!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 20, 2015)

x0emnem0x said:


> Show me a picture of what you hope you're getting for Christmas!




Great picture! :happy:


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 20, 2015)

swamptoad said:


> Great picture! :happy:



Thank you!


----------

